# Looking for galactic size stories.



## swmmp (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking for stories where the gainer reaches planet size or larger proportions. Please give links if you have them or post the story if you don't.


----------



## Crinos (Oct 22, 2012)

Stories like that are Saxxon's bread and butter.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Oct 23, 2012)

Go to the old dimensions library and control +f, xx. All of those are basically cosmic.


----------



## Spulo (Oct 27, 2012)

SFX777 is definitely worth a look.


----------



## silentbob (Jan 17, 2013)

Look for the Fat Dimension series on this site, here's part 1 of 6:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/fat_dimension.html


----------

